#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  A Wild State Appeared!

## Kansas

Hi! I'm just a writer from the middle of nowhere that greatly enjoys writing, anime, sports, and video games. I'm a diehard Kansas City Chiefs fan, but I also adore the Kansas City Royals, Los Angeles Clippers, Washington Capitals, Sporting Kansas City, and a variety of minor league teams. Beyond my unhealthy obsession with sports, I greatly enjoy a variety of video games; RPGs being favorites of mine, Skyrim and the Outer Worlds being particular obsessions. Fantasy, sci-fi, adventure, and romance RPs always make me happy; crossovers are always adored. I hope to meet y'all soon!

----------


## Tessa1436

I am down to rp with you we just need to make a plot together because I really suck at those.

----------


## Kansas

> I am down to rp with you we just need to make a plot together because I really suck at those.


I'd be happy to plot something out with you!

----------


## Tessa1436

Just Pm me if you can  ::):

----------


## Kansas

> Just Pm me if you can


Will do!

----------


## Tessa1436

I will be waiting patiently  ::):  you can also look at the rps i do which do involve some romance but you don't have to I just recommend it  ::):

----------


## Azazeal849

Hi Kansas, and welcome to the forum!

You may notice that while you’re still a newbie your PM inbox is limited to two messages, but don’t worry - that will change after you make ten forum posts and become an official member! To get started you might go downtown where we have random conversations and some silly posting games, or if you'd rather get straight into writing you can browse group RP requests here or check out the 1-on-1 requests section here! Don’t be shy about PM-ing one of the moderators (green or blue names) if you have a question or need some help finding writing partners.

----------


## Alura

Welcome, Kansas!  :(pogo):

----------


## Kansas

> Hi Kansas, and welcome to the forum!
> 
> You may notice that while you’re still a newbie your PM inbox is limited to two messages, but don’t worry - that will change after you make ten forum posts and become an official member! To get started you might go downtown where we have random conversations and some silly posting games, or if you'd rather get straight into writing you can browse group RP requests here or check out the 1-on-1 requests section here! Don’t be shy about PM-ing one of the moderators (green or blue names) if you have a question or need some help finding writing partners.


Thank you!

- - - Updated - - -




> Welcome, Kansas!


Much appreciated, friend!

----------


## InfraredHero

Carry on, my wayward son!
There'll be peace when you are done!
Lay your weary head to rest!
Don't you cry no more!

Uhh, I mean... welcome to RPA, Kansas!

----------


## Kansas

> Carry on, my wayward son!
> There'll be peace when you are done!
> Lay your weary head to rest!
> Don't you cry no more!
> 
> Uhh, I mean... welcome to RPA, Kansas!


'Dust in the Wind' is superior, lol.
Thanks!

----------

